# Venom! (Dial Up)



## kevyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Well mostly venomous anyway. I finally got down to pick these guys up. Not the best picks but you'll get the idea.

Male Copperhead (Agkistrodon contorix)







Female Copperhead (in shed),






Venomoid Cascabel (Crotualus durissus ssp) or Neo-Tropical Rattlesnake (Yucatan local),


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2005)

I love the patterns and textures Kevyn! They are awesome!


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

What made you buy a venomoid?


----------



## kevyn (Mar 7, 2005)

> What made you buy a venomoid?



Bottom line that's a beautiful animal. It's not the animals fault it was venomoided and I get really sickened hearing keeps talk about venomids like they are culls. It's not the case. This guy deserves a good life and I plan on giving him one. I didn't set out to get a venomoid, nor would my decision to purchase this guy have been different if he wasn't a venomoid. So here he is.


----------



## spooky (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks a lot different to our copperheads!


----------



## Parko (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice snakes Kev, thought you weren't keeping "hots"(as you say, :wink anymore.
Have you ever seen the totally unrelated "Australian" copperhead(Austrelaps superbus)in ppl's collections over there?


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

It is indeed a beautiful animal kev, just the idea of venomoids makes me sad. I know youll give it great home, dont get ya knickers in a knot.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I can see that you would get it anyway; its fantastic.
I remember you writing no more venemous but who could hold anyone to that. 
Not my wife thats for sure or will she?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2005)

Awesome snakes, pitty it's a venomoid. At least it will get a decent life now.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 8, 2005)

Instar, my appologise if I came across strongly. Venomoid debates get very heated over here, and the against side is often very militant and lacking in facts, or compassion at times. I wasn't feeling attacked at all by your question and would be surprised if I was on this site.

Yes I did say no more hots, but damn if I could stick to that. I love them and I love working with them. I just have to be extra careful with my allergy to horse serum.

I have seen the Aussie Copperheads. They're really nice. I'd get some if I could.


----------



## instar (Mar 8, 2005)

Lol no prob Kev, I didnt mean to imply anything, we can all see you love your animals, they all look fantastic. :wink: 
By the way, were all still waiting for video mate, c'mon pleeeeeease!


----------



## angelrose (Mar 8, 2005)

whats a venomoid, those look great... angel


----------



## OuZo (Mar 8, 2005)

a venomous snake that has had it's venom glands chopped out...or was that one of those "what's BC" questions lol :lol:

beautiful snakes kevyn...i like the rattler cos i luv those really rough looking scales


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it cruel to the snake? 

Anyway, they are fabulous to look at! Are you able to handle them at all?


----------



## kevyn (Mar 8, 2005)

> Is it cruel to the snake?
> 
> Anyway, they are fabulous to look at! Are you able to handle them at all?



Not if it's done by a properly trained vet. Here's a link to an article that will explain the whole procedure. It's a bit of an old article but it gives some good information. http://www.venomousreptiles.org/articles/55



> i like the rattler cos i luv those really rough looking scales



They very keeled. My right fore arm is scratched up from using it to control the body a bit when I headed him. Brutal how keeled they are.

Oh, and no I don't handle them without a hook and then only when I have to. The Cascabel, even though it is venomoided, it would still deliver a very painful bite. They have huge fangs.


----------



## OuZo (Mar 8, 2005)

> Not if it's done by a properly trained vet.



i think that's why most of us hate it down here :evil:


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 8, 2005)

lack of properly trained vets? I suppose that if it was done properly it would just be like de-sexing


----------



## kevyn (Mar 8, 2005)

Most of the militant anti-venomoid camp here constantly refers to the back yard butchers that perform the surgery. These animals often wil die of infection from improper steralization, not to mention incorrect to no pain management. These profit minded people I am totally agianst. If the surgery is performed by a vet in proper conditions there is no reason for the snake not to live a long and healthy life.

Thanks for providing a sane and open minded discussion on the subject.


----------

